# Kitting out my new apartment



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys! It's official, I have now finally moved in to my new place in Dubai Marina The only problem is I have a distinct shortage of things like furniture, lights and curtains! 

Have any of you recently found a good value curtain maker who will do free quotes? I'm also looking for hot tips on furniture and lighting shops for mid-range stuff (ie better quality than Ikea but not too pricey). 

I'm thining of using Du for my tv, broadband and possibly a landline phone. Any advice on the best packages to go for, particularly for tv? Or, can you suggest another company that are better?

I could do with an electrician too if anyone has a contact! Don't fancy putting lights in myself 

Ta in advance


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

You can find really cheap and unique furniture in Karama. You have to bargain though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For curtains take a trip to Satwa (Plant St). There you will find numerous companies that make curtains and you can chose from the thousands of sample books and arrange for them to come to you to measure up. Once they have done that you should get your curtains in a week. (Can't remember the nameo f the company I usually use. Their card is on my desk, but I am out of the country. Possibly called Senses?)

For decent furniture, fittings etc try The One. The main branch of the Beach Road (next door to Jumeirah mosque) is best. I also like Safita in Al Quoz as that does loads of decent dark wood pieces. You'll also find numerous shops on the upper floors of MoE.

Your building should have maintainance people who will do some extra jobs for you if you give them some cash.

-


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

we got most of our furniture from home centre in the mall of the emirates.
as for curtains / blinds.. we are still without them but if you find a good one, let me know.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I am the same as Becks, got all my furniture from Home Center in the Mall of Emirates. Good quality furniture at reasonable prices. Also they have a pretty large selection as well. I found The One had great stuff but was expensive. The Home center will also deliver and put together the furniture for no extra charge.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

becks said:


> we got most of our furniture from home centre in the mall of the emirates.
> as for curtains / blinds.. we are still without them but if you find a good one, let me know.


Try Dragon Mart, they have lots of stuff and usually quite cheap!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dragon mart- also check the notice boards at Spinneys, Choithrams etc...as expats come and go, and you can usually pick up some bargains.

Try Marina warehouse in Al Quoz, Pinky's + Luckys(?) in Sharjah
Karama- you will find bits and pieces
Pan Furniture is OK too ( they have a decent size store at Ibn Battuta)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't you just love the blatant adverstising without even a decent hello.

Measure the curtains you want, get over to Dragonmart, entrance FB I think. You can get them made in about an hour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ANDREW SMITH said:


> That's a little harsh Mr Ogri - I've not started a thread advertising anything. The guy needs furnishing and lights and it happens that I can help him out!


No it isn't harsh & your advert has been deleted. Kindly read the forum rules. You cannot join this forum solely to advertise your business.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

becks said:


> we got most of our furniture from home centre in the mall of the emirates.
> as for curtains / blinds.. we are still without them but if you find a good one, let me know.



See my earlier post. 

-


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

wow - I see. 
Well then as potentially this thread's 'furnishings expert' may I just say that The quality of the soft furnishings in Pan is very poor however very cheap.
You would get better quality at Ikea.
Marina furnishings is quality but you're going to pay for it.
The One has a good mix of furnishing but again it's chip board well covered. You will find some pieces of quality and the pricing is good.

I really doubt you'd find anything of any use in Karama apart from a good fake hand bag.
There is an intercoil shop there which do produce quality beds but you're better off going to the one in Al Barsha.

Dragon Mart is good only for mirrors if you're having them made (not off the shelf) and art work. Actually I used to buy vases from there before having them imported and they're of good quality too. 

This is simply advice from someone that has been shopping for furnishings in Dubai for the last 18 months.

I mainly use black out Roman blinds when kitting out apartments as they seem to work best in Dubai.

Andrew


----------

